# ACS Skill Evluation Current Employer Reference Letter to date



## himadrichakraborty (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello,

For ACS Skills evaluation, I am getting a statutory declaration by my work colleague as a substitute of Employment reference letter for my current employer -- since I do not want to inform my current employer about my intentions of migrating to Australia.

*First of all please let me know if a statutory declaration by work colleague is OK for current employment or not?*

Next we are confused about a statement in the ACS guideline(Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf). In page 11, it is mentioned that:

_*"If your employment is “Current”, the employer reference should state the term “To Date” and MUST include the date the reference was written"*_

We are getting confused here on how to write the statement -- Should both the actual date of writing the statutory declaration as well as the term "To Date" both be mentioned? If so, in the same sentence?My colleague is framing the sentence as :

*I do solemnly and sincerely declare that Mr. <My Name> is presently an employee of <My Company Name> and is employed on a Full time basis from <Actual Start date> to "To Date"*

and then at the bottom of the stamp paper, where the declaration and notorization takes place, the actual date of writing / signing to be mentioned.

*OR SHOULD IT BE LIKE AS BELOW:​*
*I do solemnly and sincerely declare that Mr. <My Name> is presently an employee of <My Company Name> and is employed on a Full time basis from <Actual Start date> To Date 07 February 2016*

Thanks,
Himadri


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Keeping Till date would be fine.

You can simply start the SD with the line where it mentions about the start date and till date.

If possible try to get an bonafide letter from your employers too. You can simply lie to them that you want it to apply for something like tourist visa or something else. Though it's not necessary its nice to have.


----------



## himadrichakraborty (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks aarohi,

Another point is how do we establish the working relation between myself and my colleague?

Would a statement from my colleague that he is my colleague at my present/or past company be sufficient? Or would further statements be required from my colleague?


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Ideally a colleague should atleast one level senior to you.

What I did was took help on one of the senior who was one grade above me and joined the organization before me. I just took this precaution because I was claiming entire duration in this company as skilled and If required, he could have gotten the bonafide letter from the company stating that he joined before me.

What you can do is make a chart which would be organization hierarchy and place that colleague as your supervisor.


----------



## cserkaran (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello, 
I have the same confusion regarding To Date. What did you end up doing.
Kindly help as i am in process of creating employment work reference.


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello people, 

I have a doubt. In one of my previous companies, the only colleague who is India right now was my junior. I think ACS stat declaration should not be signed by a junior. His designation was specialist and I was a consultant. Though he joined before me, I was senior in terms of experience. What should I do ?


----------



## himadrichakraborty (Jan 30, 2016)

cserkaran said:


> Hello,
> I have the same confusion regarding To Date. What did you end up doing.
> Kindly help as i am in process of creating employment work reference.



Hello cserkaran,

You can maintain the string "To Date". I have gone through the ACS process and they approved my experience with "To Date" written.

Thanks,
Himadri


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi
I am just starting my ACS evaluation and stuck at current employment reference letter. Can my colleague (below in hierarchy than me) statutory declaration is sufficient for my employment reference?


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

nirajbhatt said:


> Hi
> I am just starting my ACS evaluation and stuck at current employment reference letter. Can my colleague (below in hierarchy than me) statutory declaration is sufficient for my employment reference?


It's good to have someone who joined before you and one grade above you atleast. You should be reporting to that person. 

Nowadays there have been a lot of scrutiny in terms of employment verification. So try to get someone who fit in the criteria said above.


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for reply Aarohi.
That's the main problem. My manager is in USA so no one up here on my hierarchy.
We are only 2 team members here in India. And the other one is below my hierarchy.
What should I do? 


Is that fine if
1) I can get employment reference letter with start date and end date and designation, but without job description and roles and responsibility.
2) My colleague (junior) team member reference letter.


----------



## kaviruvi (Jul 31, 2016)

*Reference letter*

Hi,

My current employer has given me the To date as "Active". Is that ok for skill assessment?

Also, I left my previous company 6 years ago. I have the service certificate. But don't have the roles and responsibilities marked in it. I am planning to get SD from ex-colleague, who was my senior but with same designation? I am not in contact with manager or lead.


----------

